# All of "Rose's Haunted Graveyard" is now on YouTube



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Just in time for Halloween I've finally published the last two Episodes of _Rose's Haunted Graveyard_ to my You Tube channel *The Last Wanderer of Mars*. _Rose's Haunted Graveyard_ is an eleven part series I made chronicling the creation of our very first home haunt back in 2012. Fairly simple and highly dependent on Scareactors, this first outing was wildly successful and the basis for everything we've done with the grave yard since. It begins with _Episode One: Elements_. 







Then the show continues with _Factory of Fears: Triple Threat_, which contains Episodes two, three and four. 






After that, on _The Last Wanderer of Mars_, you'll find _Episode Five: Saw; Episode Six: Finishing Touches; Seven: Transformation; Eight: First Victims; Nine: Carving Pumpkins; Ten: Nightfall_; and _Eleven: Trick or Treat_. 

I'm actually very proud of this work, and I hope you like it. While you're at *The Last Wanderer of Mars*, check out my other videos, too. And if you like them, subscribe.


----------

